# Cryptoapi doesn't work

## suka

I have a problem with cryptoapi: Emerging works fine, but after that,

trying to do depmod results in:

root@root root # depmod

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/misc/cryptoloop.o

and an insmod:

root@root root # insmod cryptoloop

Using /lib/modules/misc/cryptoloop.o

/lib/modules/misc/cryptoloop.o: unresolved symbol

loop_register_transfer_Rsmp_785c6a32

/lib/modules/misc/cryptoloop.o: unresolved symbol

loop_unregister_transfer_Rsmp_bfee3ad5

/lib/modules/misc/cryptoloop.o: unresolved symbol find_transform_by_name

/lib/modules/misc/cryptoloop.o:

Hint: You are trying to load a module without a GPL compatible license

      and it has unresolved symbols.  Contact the module supplier for

      assistance, only they can help you.

I am using kernel-2.4.18-xfs, does cryptoapi just work with

gentoo-sources?

Someone got an advice?

thanks 

suka

----------

## mb

yeah... try loading cryptoapi first.. then cryptoloop

```

hades misc # insmod cryptoapi

Using /lib/modules/misc/cryptoapi.o

Warning: loading /lib/modules/misc/cryptoapi.o will taint the kernel: no license

hades misc # insmod cryptoloop

Using /lib/modules/misc/cryptoloop.o

Warning: loading /lib/modules/misc/cryptoloop.o will taint the kernel: no license

```

#mb

----------

## suka

 *mb wrote:*   

> yeah... try loading cryptoapi first.. then cryptoloop
> 
> ```
> 
> hades misc # insmod cryptoapi
> ...

 

No doesn't change anything for me, same errors here when trying to insmod cryptoloop after cryptoapi

----------

